# fish stocking



## zuck (Mar 10, 2005)

ive recently purchased a 55 gallon tank, i would like to have a colorful chiclid community tank does anyone have any suggestions of what kind of fish and how many? thanks







-ZUCK-


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Community tank as just cichlids or community as in tropicals and cichlids.


----------



## zuck (Mar 10, 2005)

just cichlids


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if you want community cichlids, i suggest keyholes or kribensis, possibly even rams


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

I'd suggest Mbuna cichlids... i have a colorful idea for my 60 gallon. Some Yellow Labs, Acei Pseudos and Rusty Cichlids. With synodontis multies (sp?)


----------

